# How do i know if I'm making the best decision?



## sarahp (May 24, 2014)

Hey everybody! The litter is 6 weeks old now and I finally get to pick a puppy! I told my breeder exactly what i was looking for and that i had preference for a male but would be happy with either. Now that they can start seeing personalities, there are two males that she thinks would fit the bill for what i am looking for in my new addition but they still have a few differences and i'm SO nervous that i might not make the right decision!
In the long run i'm looking for a dog that will happily meet new people and places and not be too skittish about everything in the world. I wanted medium drive with a good "off-switch" that would be comfortable laying around on the couch with me but is eager to play.
The two my breeder has picked out for me both have the medium drive i am looking for. One is a larger male that she described to me as being "more outgoing up front and the first to check out new things, with a love for toys and the most confidence out of the entire litter." the second male was described to me as being a "shy cuddle-bug that takes a few minutes to warm up to you and to play, but once he is comfortable with you, he would do anything to make you happy." She has sent me a few videos because due to a death in the family, i am unable to take the time to visit them in person. they both seem playful and happy. i am most thankful that they have been raised on a farm with lots of strange sounds and animals, as well as rambunctious children that like to pick them up and interact with them. 
Would the more confident one be a problem because he has a bigger presence and isn't afraid of anything? Or would the shy one be the problem because he is less eager to play? I was told by different members of the breeders family over the phone that both love people and love to snuggle and chill out with them and that they are the most relaxed out of the whole litter. 
I guess my question is, which would you choose? I'm sure the answer is probably obvious because its always recommended to pick a puppy that engages you first and makes eye contact, but if these two fit the bill, how do i know im making the best decision? :help:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love that the breeder is picking the pup for you! 

If you haven't raised a 'shy' puppy before and don't have a big background in positive training and socialization................ then I'd 100% go with the more confident pup.

Keeping in mind in the next 2 weeks the personalities could still switch around a bit.

No matter what, get those puppy classes set up and a Socialization Program in place for at least once a week!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I still think you should check out the ones here in atlanta just so you have options .
My pup was really shy first time i see him but now he is very confident ! He loves people , not skittish or jumpy to loud noise and love to bark/howl to siren from cops/ambulance.

Like Maggie said both personality could switch around.
There are 3 that i know of Kennel von lotta,Heinerburg shepherds and another 1 in stockbridge idk the name. 

Look them up online , maybe visit them and interact with the puppies, pick them up lol.

That 7 hrs drive, what happen if it doesnt work and you need to return the puppy.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I would not recommend the 'shy' puppy at all....take the confident puppy.

The shy one may come around but also, may escalate .....as this is new to you, the more confident puppy is the one that would probably be successful with you.

Lee


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When it came down to 2 puppies for me to choose between, both puppies were confident but one was a little more adventurous and a little more confident than the other. They weren't shy or scared, in fact, when I was there the puppies knocked down a metal statue that made a lot of noise and none of the puppies scattered, they went right up to it and started climbing all over it. 

Anyways, I interacted with the 2 boys at the same time and then I interacted with them one on one. The more confident puppy was really not interested in me, he would start digging a hole, run around the yard chasing bugs, he would chew on something. We just didn't connect. When I was with the puppy that was less confident, I kept giggling, he would run around but he always came back to me. He would let me pet him and hold him on my lap but then he would go off playing again but he would look over at me. My heart just knew it, he made me smile and laugh, he made my heart skip, he was mine the moment I held him and I think we both knew it. :wub: My ex boyfriend was with me when I picked him out, he was mad and felt that I made the wrong decision and that I should have taken the more confident puppy home. He was almost kind of rude about it but it was going to be my puppy not his so I stuck with my decision. Well when we got home, later that night, my ex told me I chose the right puppy.  He'll be 1 at the end of the month and he is EXACTLY what I wanted. I made an excellent choice.

When it is time to pick a puppy, can you interact with them both at the same time and then interact with them one on one? I think after spending time with them both, your heart will make the right decision.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

The more confident one sounds like the best choice to me. But puppies do change a lot between 6-8 weeks. I think LaRen is right - if you can, visit the puppies, play with them, talk to them, hang out with them, and see which one you have a better connection with. The right one will recognize you!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> When it came down to 2 puppies for me to choose between, both puppies were confident but one was a little more adventurous and a little more confident than the other. They weren't shy or scared, in fact, when I was there the puppies knocked down a metal statue that made a lot of noise and none of the puppies scattered, they went right up to it and started climbing all over it.
> 
> Anyways, I interacted with the 2 boys at the same time and then I interacted with them one on one. The more confident puppy was really not interested in me, he would start digging a hole, run around the yard chasing bugs, he would chew on something. We just didn't connect. When I was with the puppy that was less confident, I kept giggling, he would run around but he always came back to me. He would let me pet him and hold him on my lap but then he would go off playing again but he would look over at me. My heart just knew it, he made me smile and laugh, he made my heart skip, he was mine the moment I held him and I think we both knew it. :wub: My ex boyfriend was with me when I picked him out, he was mad and felt that I made the wrong decision and that I should have taken the more confident puppy home. He was almost kind of rude about it but it was going to be my puppy not his so I stuck with my decision. Well when we got home, later that night, my ex told me I chose the right puppy.  He'll be 1 at the end of the month and he is EXACTLY what I wanted. I made an excellent choice.
> 
> When it is time to pick a puppy, can you interact with them both at the same time and then interact with them one on one? I think after spending time with them both, your heart will make the right decision.


My point excatly ! play with the puppy, pick them up , hug'em . Altho the puppy will connect with you anyways when you take them home.

To be honest mine was so shy he never wanted to come to me.. there were 3 left, Ace and the 2 girls and i wanted a boy ! So even tho the all black puppy was the one making connection with me but i was determined to have a boy.Ace just stayed in the corner cause he was so shy.

Now he cling to me so much.. too much.. he would follow me everywhere , although he live with my co-worker right now but its me that he always follow.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> When it came down to 2 puppies for me to choose between, both puppies were confident but one was a little more adventurous and a little more confident than the other. They weren't shy or scared, in fact, when I was there the puppies knocked down a metal statue that made a lot of noise and none of the puppies scattered, they went right up to it and started climbing all over it.
> 
> Anyways, I interacted with the 2 boys at the same time and then I interacted with them one on one. The more confident puppy was really not interested in me, he would start digging a hole, run around the yard chasing bugs, he would chew on something. We just didn't connect. When I was with the puppy that was less confident, I kept giggling, he would run around but he always came back to me. He would let me pet him and hold him on my lap but then he would go off playing again but he would look over at me. My heart just knew it, he made me smile and laugh, he made my heart skip, he was mine the moment I held him and I think we both knew it. :wub: My ex boyfriend was with me when I picked him out, he was mad and felt that I made the wrong decision and that I should have taken the more confident puppy home. He was almost kind of rude about it but it was going to be my puppy not his so I stuck with my decision. Well when we got home, later that night, my ex told me I chose the right puppy.  He'll be 1 at the end of the month and he is EXACTLY what I wanted. I made an excellent choice.
> 
> When it is time to pick a puppy, can you interact with them both at the same time and then interact with them one on one? I think after spending time with them both, your heart will make the right decision.


I wanted to add that my puppy was actually the least attractive puppy out of the 4 that were left, his looks didn't matter though, it was his personality and the attention that he gave me that made me choose him. So looks are not everything!

Not saying that my puppy isn't pretty because he definitely is! :wub:


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

In what scenario would someone ever choose a shy pup over a confident one? 

I'd rather get too much dog than not enough.


----------



## sarahp (May 24, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> My point excatly ! play with the puppy, pick them up , hug'em . Altho the puppy will connect with you anyways when you take them home.


When i went back to look at some of the breeders near ATL i recognized some from when i first started looking. I'm not sure what turned me off of a few of them but i definitely did look in a much closer vicinity than what i ended up with! :crazy: after i talked around, i found someone who had gotten a puppy from where i was looking at and they love what they got. i searched through their website, talked to the breeders, found out that there would be a puppy ready in the exact week i was trying to get one and i fell in love. after that is when i realized that the drive from atl to memphis is a little farther than i thought i would be! I would keep looking around if i hadn't already put a few deposits on him. your pup is so cute though! 
And thankfully, i got some time off in my schedule and am making a roadtrip up there this wednesday to play with them and spend the day with the puppies :wild:


----------



## sarahp (May 24, 2014)

boomer11 said:


> In what scenario would someone ever choose a shy pup over a confident one?
> 
> I'd rather get too much dog than not enough.


that's exactly what i figured but i wanted to see if anyone had taken that chance and gotten a shy puppy and had it turn out to be an incredible dog. being new to the breed, i didnt know how much their personalities would change in the 6-8 weeks like it does with some other breeds. 
I know a confident puppy is usually the best way to go but i wanted to check and make sure i wasn't overlooking things!  I usually have a tendency to over think everything and I didn't want to pick the confident one if it would grow up being a lot more dog than i was prepared for. 
i have spent a lot of time looking through training methods so i know it has a lot to do with the way they are raised and trained but i wanted to get any leg up i could and get started on the right foot


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

sarahp said:


> When i went back to look at some of the breeders near ATL i recognized some from when i first started looking. I'm not sure what turned me off of a few of them but i definitely did look in a much closer vicinity than what i ended up with! :crazy: after i talked around, i found someone who had gotten a puppy from where i was looking at and they love what they got. i searched through their website, talked to the breeders, found out that there would be a puppy ready in the exact week i was trying to get one and i fell in love. after that is when i realized that the drive from atl to memphis is a little farther than i thought i would be! I would keep looking around if i hadn't already put a few deposits on him. your pup is so cute though!
> And thankfully, i got some time off in my schedule and am making a roadtrip up there this wednesday to play with them and spend the day with the puppies :wild:


Yes !!! i feel like i been nagging you to get a puppy from Atlanta instead lol...its just that 7 hours drive with a puppy..... thats tough , for the puppy too. Have fun !


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sounds like a great road trip! Have fun and find your puppy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd definitely go with the more confident one. If he were independent to the point of not showing much interest in engaging with people it might be different, but the breeder did describe him as "outgoing", so it sounds like that's not the case.

Halo is VERY confident, the most confident dog we've ever had. She's totally fearless and ready for anything, which has made her tons of fun to train. She's more independent than Keefer (who would smear himself all over me like peanut butter, if that were possible - he defines "affectionate" :wub but in her case that just means she doesn't need to be right on top of us all the time, she's happy to go nap in another room, while Keef is always has me in sight, and is usually within a few feet of me. I've never had trouble engaging Halo, she works very well for me and she's easily motivated by food, toys, and even happy praise. She's actually pretty cuddly too, so we didn't have to give up affection for confidence.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Order/download book The Art of Raising a Puppy by the Monks of New Skete. If you have a kindle you can have it downloaded and read in a day. It clearly presents these personality types. If the pup is TOO confident you will have trouble and if the pup is TOO shy you will have trouble. You want the middle of the road unless you are really experienced. You can also find the Temperment Test the monks use online (google puppy temperment test monks of new skete) and it will show you some simple tests to do or ask the breeder to do and you an evaluate which pup would be more suited to your needs. I am hearing descriptions that could be more middle of the road or extreme so the test would be more concrete data.

Hope that helps. It's a good book. I will be evaluating for my pick of a litter of shelties using it next weekend.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The Monk's books were revolutionary in their day but that day has passed. There's a lot in there that is no longer recommended. Trust the breeder for helping with your selection. 

My favorite dog training book is Sheila Booth's "Pure Positive Training: Companion to Competition.".


----------

